# Imperial War Museum London 2011



## rochie (Aug 25, 2011)

ok here's some pictures from the IWM in london, taken on my recent trip down there.
i will post pictures of the other four museims i visited in seperate threads for each museum.
18 inch navel guns outside the entrance











Jagdpanther













T-34










pics of the other tanks on the ground floor

















aircraft to follow


----------



## rochie (Aug 25, 2011)

Fw 190 A8






















Spitfire Mk 1a
















P-51 D






















other pics




















i only had a few hours in the IWM so i just concentrated on the bigger exhibits, pics form other museums wil follow as i sort them out !


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 25, 2011)

One of my favorite musuems. 

If I ever get my PC (I have to use my laptop right now) back up and running, I can post up some pics that I took myself.


----------



## stona (Aug 25, 2011)

Very nice piccies. I haven't visited the IWM for ages,I really must get down there again.
I've got some somewhere of that Fw190 as "AirMin 75" at the captured enemy aircraft show at Farnborough. We (well,the RAF) stuck it on top of AirMin 77,a Ju88A-6,to illustrate a Mistel combination. It's not clear whether this was an original combination or not.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Airframes (Aug 25, 2011)

Great stuff Karl. It's changed a bit since I was there last - in 1966, during the World Cup !!


----------



## rochie (Aug 25, 2011)

Thanks guys

1966 Dogsbody, time for another trip metinks


----------



## Edgar Brooks (Aug 25, 2011)

As far as I remember, the guns are from H.M.S. Vanguard, our last battleship, which never saw action.
The Spitfire is not in its original state, since it's been updated (quite apart from the colour scheme.) The wings are really Va standard, since they have the stiffeners over the wheel wells, which were not introduced until July, 1942.
Edgar


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 25, 2011)

Nice shots Karl!


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 26, 2011)

great series of pics Karl....


----------



## Crimea_River (Aug 26, 2011)

I agree. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Readie (Aug 26, 2011)

You have a good eye for photos. Thanks for posting them Karl. My lad and I enjoyed our recent visit to the IWM.
Pity that there isn't a Hurricane there.
Cheers
John


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Aug 26, 2011)

Very nice collection of pics Karl, thanks a bunch mate.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Aug 26, 2011)

Excellent shots Karl!!!! BBD is beautiful!


----------



## Readie (Aug 27, 2011)

Aaron Brooks Wolters said:


> Excellent shots Karl!!!! BBD is beautiful!



It is but, the Spitfire is more beautiful 

I loved the Camel too...can't imagine going to war in those WW1 planes...jeeez.

Cheers
John


----------



## rochie (Aug 29, 2011)

cheers fella's was having a hard time with my camera so those are the only good shots, museums are hard places to take good pics i've found !


----------

